# My ATV ride for pushing snow this winter



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

Just wanted to share a picture of my '02 Suzuki Eiger 4x4 400. I plan on pushing a bunch of snow with it this winter if the snow gods are good to us this winter. I just put new ITP wheels and tires on it and a Viper 3000 winch. Just added, but not shown in the picture is a new HMF utility exhaust for a little extra power. I just ordered a WARN 54" plow with push tubes and mounting plate and should get them in the mail today.

Getting ready early this year.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice quad, I need new tires for winter and I thinl I will go with the ITP's


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Love the wheels, but don't think i would run them in the winter. Salt will eat them up!


----------



## sammer4u (Dec 4, 2007)

Elwer Lawn Care;572258 said:


> Love the wheels, but don't think i would run them in the winter. Salt will eat them up!


Ditto on the wheels. I have seen them take a beating in the winter action. My buddy had a nice set of chrome ones, told him to plow with his stock tires and wheels... He did the first season, but got lazy the second season. Now they look like crap!

Take them off for the winter! Trust me!


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, I think I will.


----------

